# Decorating idea



## mjricemonica (Feb 25, 2010)

My living room is being redone...the walls are a terra cotta like color...one wall darker as an accent wall. The carpet is a light brown...I want sheer curtains to let light in...what color should I go with?


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you have a picture to post? Without seeing the colors and just guessing I'd say gold sheer curtains. Something like this perhaps...


http://tiny.cc/xtg8j


----------



## mjricemonica (Feb 25, 2010)

*decorating tip*

Thanks that was kind of what I thought...the walls are not painted yet so I don't have a picture.


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I would say it should go well together. I mean you can always stick with the basics like white or bone. Personally, gold would be my choice. It adds a little something different. I'd love to see it when it's painted. By the way, what color is the furniture (couch, tables, etc.)?


----------



## mjricemonica (Feb 25, 2010)

*decorating tips*

I have a leather recliner that is a taupe (some kind of tannish) another chair that is a darker green and sofa will be replaced. The end tables and entertainment center are oak.


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh then the gold should go well. You can always go to a Jo-Ann fabrics or something and purchase a swatch of a few sheer materials and see what you think will look best after it's painted.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

When I read your first post, the first color that came to mind was yellow, or any shade of yellow for that matter. So, I think gold would be nice. Hope you share a pic when it's painted.


----------

